# new 5 3 1 start



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Read ryan's journal and some other guys comments and have decided to start this 5 3 1 program. any comments welcome. want to check I'm on the right road here.

Mil Press - 1rmax (70kg), 90% 63kg


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

2/12/09<o></o>

11/12/09<o></o>

Set 1<o></o>

40x5<o></o>

45x3<o></o>

Set 2<o></o>

47.5x5<o></o>

50x3<o></o>

Set 3<o></o>

55x5 + 4<o></o>

57.5x3 + 3<o></o>

Side raises<o></o>

5x15 to F<o></o>

<o> </o>

Hang Cleans<o></o>

5x10 to F<o></o>

<o> </o>



Deadlift - 1 rmax (160kg), 90% 144kg


<o> </o>

4/12/09<o></o>

Set 1<o></o>

95x5<o></o>

Set 2<o></o>

110x5<o></o>

Set 3<o></o>

122.5x5 + 2<o></o>

SLDL<o></o>

5x15 to F<o></o>

Hang leg raise<o></o>

5x F<o></o>



Bench Press - 1 rmax (110kg), 90% 101kg


<o> </o>

7/12/09<o></o>

Set 1<o></o>

65x5<o></o>

Set 2<o></o>

77.5x5<o></o>

Set 3<o></o>

85x5 + 4<o></o>

Incline db<o></o>

5x15 to F<o></o>

BOSAR<o></o>

5x F<o></o>



Squat - 1 rmax (110kg), 90% 99kg


<o> </o>

9/12/09<o></o>

Set 1<o></o>

65x5<o></o>

Set 2<o></o>

75x5<o></o>

Set 3<o></o>

85x5 + 6<o></o>

Leg press<o></o>

5x15 to F<o></o>

Walk lunge<o></o>

5x F<o></o>



I've decided to do 5 sets on two accessories. I'm not sure how flexible you can be here. I found a list of possibles and I'll probably just pick two from the list (i.e. change them when I get bored).

Sound ok?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Deadlift day

100x3

115x3

130x3 + 4

SLDL - 70x5x15

Ham curls - 3x12

swiss ball hams - 2xF

Just read the 200kg challenge posts and felt inadequate


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

nope its ok, apparently the bar weighs 22.5 so I can add 2.5 to the total.

phew, I was worried I was a bit of a pussy for a minute!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Bench day

70x3

80x3

90x7 (pleased with that)

incline db -5x15 F

Pull ups - 2x10 F,1x8 F

Lat pull down - 60x3xF


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice lifting, with sensible starting weights, so you should be able to load for a long while and reap some great gains. I'll be reading this one for sure


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Big,

thanks for stopping by  I remember you gave me some good advice when I first started weight training a couple of years ago (mainly trying to stop me overtraining).

My bench, deadlift were true 1 rep max and mil press and squats were my best guess (I'd never tryed before). I reckon the 90% thing that pendlay insists on is a good idea. It gives you a little leeway for rubbish guesses and a bit of a run up to get into the swing.

My training partner is really frustrated. He's used to going to failure on everything he ever does (so I'm hoping for my sake sticking to this we'll have good results).

How much importance do you put on the accessory/ additional lifts. At the moment I'm using them to keep him happy, so that we're going to failure with a pump 

Should there be more of a plan with these?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would suggest that assistance should just assist with weak points. In other words, if you normally fail on bench at lockout, then you should be prioritising your assistance around triceps on bench day. If you don't have a specific weakness (in other words, you fail at where your body is mechanically naturally weakest in the lift), then I would suggest the main lift at 5 sets of 10 with 50% of your 1RM.

You can really have a play around and experiment with assistance.... the main things IMO are NOT to go to failure on them (leave something in the tank), and to NOT let it interfere with your main lift. If you miss your top 3 rep attempt because last time you didn't loads of assistance work and haven't recovered properly, then you are selling yourself short.

Just IMO.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep i get what you're saying.

I guess when I'm getting closer to failure points (reaching the main target lifts and reps) I'll learn a bit more about sticking points/ weaknesses?

I'll try and enjoy this nice easy bit


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Funnily enough I've just started doing this routine myself, but just for deadlifts :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

why just for deadlifts? How does it fit in with the rest of your program?


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Definately go much lighter on assistance work,

the first time i tryed this i went to faliure on every last set 5X10 or 15 (at about 75%)which felt fine for the first cycle but left me completely fryed in the second and i couldnt recover enough.

also lunges after squats and leg press seems like too much quad work to me.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

phys sam said:


> Read ryan's journal and some other guys comments and have decided to start this 5 3 1 program. any comments welcome. want to check I'm on the right road here.
> 
> Mil Press - 1rmax (70kg), 90% 63kg
> 
> ...


Looks solid mate, I would drop the 15 rep stiff leg deads. 15 reps on any form of deadlift is a lot, you will be suprised how much you will get out of your regular deadlift. From what I have been reading on Ed Coans training cycles he would drop his assistance exercises closer to a contest, try 10's instead of 15 reps on assistance. Add some more core work and you could do some very light lat work to warm up before your heavyer exercises. Look at the Westside barbell web site.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

funny you should say that about the SLDL. It's squat day tomorrow and my hams are absolutely hammered (at the knee rather than the ass as you might expect i guess).

I'll drop it slightly. I think as discussed I'll get away with it untill the main sets get tougher. A lot of it is the 'mental' side of wanting to train to complete fatigue.

I guess when things slow down, cutting down on the accessory stuff will help.

I'll have a look at the westside barbell stuff - thx


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

18/12/09 - squat day

70x3

80x3

90x3 + 7

Right I'm going to admit right now - I train at a gym with no squat rack.

I use a smith machine.....

For the last year I've been doing box squats with db's, lunges, hack squats etc etc

I know I should get a life and a proper gym but this gym is free and its where my clinic is, so without that incentive I wouldn't be able to train at all.

Good - got that off my chest.

Leg Press - 120x5x15

Walking lunges - 15kg db x 2x30 lunges

I'll have a think about alternative assistance stuff here


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

phys sam said:


> why just for deadlifts? How does it fit in with the rest of your program?


Well I didn't start it for squats because I've only recently changed it to a high volume routine - 4x10.

But I think I might change it and do the 5-3-1 routine on all the compound movements as I hate going for a high rep range! :lol:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

21/12/2009 - Military Press day

47.5x5

55x3

60x1 + 3

Side raises - 10x5x12

Arnold Press - 16x3x12

one arm clean/press - 22x2x15


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

24/12/2009 - Deads

Should have been yesterday but I had my first ever migraine (scary) and my shoulder was sore from doing stupid arnold db presses - grrr

105x5

122.5x3

135x1 + 4

I think my form might be a bit rubbish on the heaviest lifts (extending legs then back). I'll try and get someone to video the next session (after deload week).

SLDL 3x10

Ham curls 2x10

Gymball ham curls 2x10

Hanging leg raise 3x10

TGU 2x6 L+R

Good session felt strong


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Bench day - 27/12/2009

first day i could get back to the gym. Managed to forget my workout and guessed one rep max as 105 instead of 101. doesn't matter know but i guess later down the line it could be the difference between a successful and failed lift?

72.5x5

85x3

95x1 + 4

Incline db 5x15

pull ups 2xF

BOSAR - 3x12

plank/ side planks


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

nice thread im going to use that template, thanx mate exactly what i was looking for!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

squat day - 29/12/2009

75x5

85x3

95x1 + 5

Leg Press - 5x12

Walk lunges - 15db x 30m x 3

Core work - 10"


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

31/12/2009

Mil Press - deload

25x5

32.5x5

37.5x5

side raises - 10x3x10

cgbp - 60x3x8

wasn't sure how much to do on assistance as its a deload week, decided in the end to go easy.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, good call. Really easy on the assistance work for deload, or drop it altogether. The idea is active recovery, and you have it spot-on.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

02/01/2010 - deadlift day

60x5

72x5

85x5

pull ups 2x8

good mornings 40x3x10

ham curl 16x3x15

TGU/Plank/Ham ball curl


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

04/01/10 - Bench day (deload)

40x5

50x5

60x5 + 10

Incline db's - 22x5x15

BOSAR - 32x2x12

Went heavier today after sustained pressure from gym partner.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Diet - i know its the wrong section but this has kind of become my journal.

7.00 2 weetabix and protein shake (2 scoops)

9.45 one chicken tikka sandwich on wholemeal (1 chicken breast)

11.30 banana and train

12.30 protein shake 2 scoops

13.00 apple

------

16.30 portion fish pie (potato, cod, salmon, haddock, bechamel - well you know fish pie)

20.00 meat and veg (steak or tuna steak, green beans, peas, brocolli maybe)

22.30 4-5 spoonfuls of cottage cheese/ peanut butter + protein shake with milk

Now I've struggled to put on weight in the last 6 months, mainly I think due to inconsistent eating. I sometimes get a run of patients and won't eat from say breakfast till post training, then I'll try and make up for it by having big meals.

How does this look. I reckon it's doable if the night before I prepare the mid morning sandwich and mid afternoon meal (leftovers from night before i guess).

thanks


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

07/01/09

OK, the gym is still shut, but I managed to find a guy in my village (ex patient of mine) with some weights in his garage!

Was supposed to be deload squat session yesterday, but he was doing shoulders, so I binned the squat deload and went to Military press day instead.

My understanding is that you add 5-10kg onto your old 1RM (which was actually your 90% of 1RM).

Old 1RM = 63kg

New 1RM = 70kg (half way and a round number  )

45x5

52.5x5

60x5 + 0 (5 was hard enough)!!

side raises - 10kgx5x12

CGBP - 55x3x10-12

Hang/Clean - 50x3x10

Shrugs - 100x3x12


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

phys sam said:


> Went heavier today after sustained pressure from gym partner.


Dont let others muck around with your workouts mate. 5/3/1 is proven to work just the way it is.

Keep going with it bud and youll put numbers on your lifts and muscle on you.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

mikex101 said:


> Dont let others muck around with your workouts mate. 5/3/1 is proven to work just the way it is.
> 
> Keep going with it bud and youll put numbers on your lifts and muscle on you.


Yep, I agree with this completely. The deload is there for a reason, and is a vital part.

To do 10/15 reps on your 5 rep deload week makes it an actual workout rather than a deload.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

phys sam said:


> My understanding is that you add 5-10kg onto your old 1RM (which was actually your 90% of 1RM).
> 
> Old 1RM = 63kg
> 
> New 1RM = 70kg (half way and a round number  )


That's too much mate. If 5-10kg were possible, you would have a military press 1RM of around 150kg+ by the end of the year, which is not far off what the pro strongmen will be lifting. And another year later, you'll be setting world records. You've added 11% to your old 1RM in just 4 weeks, and you won't be able to sustain that level of progress.

Jim's suggestion is adding 5lbs (about 2.5kg) to bench and OHP, and 10lbs (about 5kg) to squats and deads. I think this is sensible personally, and then optionally every 3 months or so, do a proper 1RM attempt and reset based on that weight.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey mate, im doing this myself at the minute, you enjoying it?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

but BIG I was kind of hoping for 150kg ohp by june?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

i'm joking clearly 

I have now recognised the error of my ways

thanks fellas


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> hey mate, im doing this myself at the minute, you enjoying it?


yep although after adding too much today, I was liking it less.

Simple, short and hopefully steady improvements.

:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

phys sam said:


> yep although after adding too much today, I was liking it less.
> 
> Simple, short and hopefully steady improvements.
> 
> :thumb:


nice, im loving it, seems a bit 'easy' at times, but it has results so just keep plodding on.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate, all going well?

What happens after the deload week? Do you just do the same again or add some weight and repeat?

Cheers.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep see big's post above. I added too much (because I'm a bit keen. Early days i reckon).


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

phys sam said:


> yep see big's post above. I added too much (because I'm a bit keen. Early days i reckon).


Oh yeah, cheers mate. I missed that post.

I didn't bother taking 10% off my 1RM but I've still managed.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh yeah, cheers mate. I missed that post.
> 
> I didn't bother taking 10% off my 1RM but I've still managed.


Taking 10% off is optional, as long as the 1RM you use is something you could lift at the start of the program (NOT what you lifted part-way through a bit cycle and now you're natty) without a spotter assisting. But even if you are using a current 1RM, taking 10% off is a sensible thing to do, because it gives you more loading head-room. Many people have to estimate a 1RM, and/or their 1RM was at the end of their last steroid cycle... in these cases it is vital to knock off 10%.

Always, always, with any lifting program, if in doubt, start lighter and always round-down numbers. You can always add more weight to the bar next time if you went too light, whereas if you went too heavy, then you'll ruin your ramp-up.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

phys sam said:


> but BIG I was kind of hoping for 150kg ohp by june?


 

I was kind of hoping for a lottery win and a BJ from Christina Aguilera. I'm pretty sure both me and you will be disappointed :lol:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I think people should buy the book instead of asking a load of questions, everything is answered there, and you'll be ready to go without any doubts. Give some credit to the guy and buy it


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep i've heard that about a gazillion times on different forums and it got old and boring then too.

He's been on a couple of other websites himself and this info is posted by him for free.

Chill Winston


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing some gains was hoping to go gym tonight but snow has seen that off so shoulders tomorrow


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

09/01/10 - deadlift day

1RM up from 144 t0 148.5 (4.5kg = 10lbs)

95x5

110x5

125x5 + 3

SLDL 70x2x10

hamcurl cable - 18x3x15

hang leg raises - 2x10

core work - plank/ side plank/TGU/ ball rools/ ham curls on ball etc


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

11/01/10 - Bench day

1rm from 101kg to 105kg

67.5x5

77.5x5

90x5 + 1

Incline DB - 22x5x15

bent over row - 60x3x12

BOSAR - 36x2x12

CGBP - 60x2x8


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sensible increments there, and nice lifting


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers. the bench felt much more of a struggle, but that could have been lack of sleep, lack of food that morning or I guess a raise of almost 10lbs instead of 5lbs. Still managed it just


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

13/01/10 - Squat Day

old 1RM 99kg, new 1RM 105Kg

67.5x5

77.5x5

90x5 + 2

Leg press - 120x5x12 (some narrow some wide stance)

Walking lunges - 14x4x20m

Hang leg raise - weak effort


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/01/10 - Military Press

old 1RM=63

then increased to 70, then recieved gentle ****taking for being unable to follow simple instructions...so.....

New 1RM = 67.5

47.5x3

50x3

60x3 + 1 + 1 with touch up  always helps

side raises - 10x5x12

1 arm clean/press - 24x2x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

18/1/10 - Deadlift day

1RM = 148.5

105x3

120x3

135x3 + 2

Sore back from painting living room and dining room yesterday. Also crippled foot and left knee from run yesterday. I think I had a few more in but took it careful.

Bent over row - 60x2x12

SLDL - 80x4x12

Ham Curl cables - 16x4x15

Core work - plank/side plank/ gymball work 15"


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

My target for decent physique is july (beach holiday), untill then, I'm happy to keep eating and trying to continue the strength work.

I'll start posting in the diet section in a few months.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

20/01/10 - Bench day

1RMax - 105Kg

75x3

85x3

95x3 + 1 (struggle today??)

Incline DB - 24/22x5x15

BOSAR - 36x3x12

CGBP - 60x2x10

TGU - 14x2x6 L+R


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

good work keep up the progress. i'm doing a 5/3/1 myself and i'm in my first week 3 of it so next week's a deload and i'm trying to figure out how much i want to add to my lifts for next month as ive been doing a bit more than the recomend 5 3 and 1 reps at the end of my workouts and i was wondering if you where sticking to the 2.5kg and 5kg increases as i think these are a bit small.

i'm thinking of upping my bench by 7.5kg squat buy 10kg dead by 5kg and ohp by 5kg but looking through you're lifts the reps seemed to have droped off compaired to the first month. so i was just wondering are you still making new theoretical maxes every week as thats something i like about the program even if its just a formula i can constantly see myself making new maxes or was the 95x4 not a new max. plus i think id much rather being doing 1 rep instead of 7.

johnny


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm fretting already over how much harder things have got within one upping of my 1RM. I clearly went too high for Military Press (mistaking lbs for kilos), but even going with the suggested 10lbs for deads/squats and 5lbs for bench and Mil Press has been a lot tougher.

On the positive, maybe I got my original 1RM about right. On the negative, I'm determined to beat this bloody sticking point in my main lifts and worry maybe I'm gonna get stuck again after my 3rd cycle through this program. I failed to do it training with a split routine and maybe again?!

Jesus if I can't rfaise my strength on a dedicated strength program I need shooting.

I can tell you for nowt, my next raise of my 1RM's will be conservative at this rate


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

cool, i'm just thinking i want better gains that 2.5kg a month on my mill press but from november to mid december i made no gains on my 1RM on my mill press but was making progress with my reps. so thinking back maybe 2.5kg is all you need.

keep at it once you set yourself a new PR you'll go on to smash a few. i like this program lots a wee things to keep you going with it. like remebering that 1 more rep a week is progress and that if you do get stuck or stall you can start again at 90% of where your stuck at although i think of it as 90% of 90%.

when i tested my bench 1RM i got 125 or 120 can't remeber and my first 1 rep on the cycle was 107.5x1 which is way below what my max is but i managed to do 7 reps. which when i used the 1RM max formula you get with the book it ment id set a new PR which was good, but even if i only got 1 rep it's still sticking with the program and you'll eventually make gains well thats they way i look at it. its when you don't get that 1 rep id think about it but also remeber you could be having a bad day for a certain lifts which could make you miss the lift when on another day you could nail it.

last thing i think the best thing ive taken from reading the book/program is the mental approach to the gym and using the 5/3/1 system.

EDIT: maybe your doing to much assistance work, i workout mon wed and do four exercises both nights i also go fri's but thats more for rehab/prehab core and extra cardio for my rugby.

mon-bench, squat, bbrow, stiffleg dead

wed- mill press ,chins, deads, dips

dips and chins are just BW.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

22/01/2010 - Squat day

1rm = 105

75x3

85x3

95x3 + 5 (dunno what came over me to today  )

75x1x15 (leg press was in use)

Leg Press - 120x4x15 (varied foot position)

Quads curl - 3x15

walk lunge bw - 30mx1

Felt great today. Squat is a weird one, in that although i got 5 more out on the last set, I really don't think I could raise the weight that much more and still maintain more than 90 degrees (if that makes sense)?

probably went a bit hard on assistance work again, but hey I felt good and have over a week to recover (with no football).


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers for the input toad.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

25/01/10 - Mil press day (wave 2, cycle 3)

50x5

57.5x3

65x1 + 1 + 1 with touch

24x2x12

20x1x12

18x1x12 all db press, slow eccentric and no lock out

cable lat raises - 16x3x12

1 arm clean/press - 24x2x15


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

27/01/2010 - Deadlift day

1RM - 148.5

110x5

125x3

140x1 + 3

Pull ups - 10x3xbw (little help)

Lat Pull down - 55x2x12

Ham curls - 22,18,16 x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

29/01/10 - bench day

1RM - 105kg

77.5x5

90x3

100x1 + 3 (needed spot for last)

incline db - 24x5x15

tricep cables - 35x3x15

bicep db - 16x3x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

31/01/10 - squat day (day early in case i can't train tomorrow)

1RM - 105kg

77.5x5

90x3

100x1 + 3 + 1 crap one 

55x2x20 squat

120x3x12 leg press

walking lunges 16x2x30m

hang leg raise - 3x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

01/02/09 - Mil Press (wave 2 cycle 4 - deload)

1RM - 67.5kg

40x5x3

DB press 20x3x12

HAng/Clean - 50x3x12 (30 sec rest)

Tabatas - 4" bike


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

05/02/10 - Bench (wave 2 cycle 4 - deload)

yep messed this session up.

60x5

70x5

80x5

incline db - 30x5x12

cable flies - 15x3x15

ab work

I went to heavy for deload and shouldn't have. Not sure why yet - di*k. Might give me an excuse when I struggle putting the weight up next week


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

07/02/10 - Squat day (wave 2 cycle 4 - deload)

Smith squat - 40x3x8

Leg Press - 100x3x12

walk lunges - 12x30mx2

front squats - 20x3x15

sidesteppy skippy stuff on reebok step - as tabatas


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

phys sam said:


> 07/02/10 - Squat day (wave 2 cycle 4 - deload)
> 
> Smith squat - 40x3x8
> 
> ...


hey sam matt here.

Why dont you squat off the bench press? Ive been doing it the last few months. its actually o.k. And you can also use the bench itself for boxsquatting as well. o.k i dont like putting more than 90kg on because it is slightly dogdy but get someone to stand behiond you in case you fall backwards. Sit on facing the pool, duck your head under- i do it that way. Much better than the smith!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt you have the mobility of a snakey thing. I'd need to chop my legs off to get under that bar!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

08/02/10 - Mil Press day (wave 3 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 67.5

New 1RM - 70kg

45x5

52.5x5

60x5 + 1 with spot

Felt great for 5 and then lost momentum in my excitement 

DB Press - 22x15, 22x12, 20x12, 18x12, 18x12

CGBP - 50x3x12

Cable lat raise - 12x3x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

10/02/10 - Deads day

Old 1RM - 148.5

New 1RM - 152.5

(65%)100x5

(75%)115x5

(85%)130x4 - regrip sweaty palm - +2

Pull ups - 1x12,10,8

Ham Curls - 18x3x15

SLDL - 50x4x15

BOR - 50x3x15


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

12/02/10 - bench day (wave 3 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 105

New 1RM - 107.5

70x5

80x5

90x5 + 1 + 1 with touch

Incline DB - 32x2x12, 30x1x12, 26x2x12

BOSAR - 34x3x12

BOfly - 10x3x12

Cable fly - 18x3x12


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

phys sam said:


> 12/02/10 - bench day (wave 3 cycle 1)
> 
> Old 1RM - 105
> 
> ...


Mate all this seems to definatley be working. Your 1rms seem to be consistenly going up


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers matt - slow and steady


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

progess seems to be going well. you still uping your lifts buy 2.5kg and 5kg. i'm just about to start wave 2 cycle 3 as you have it. hoping to get around the 5-6rep mark for my final sets this week i was getting a few 10's last week. wave 3 could be difficult as i'm reaching my old maxes again so the next month will be more interesting.

how do u find the deload weeks i found the first one boring but i realised the vaule of it the week after.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/02/2010 - Squat day (wave 3 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 105kg

New 1RM - 110Kg

65% 72.5x5

75% 82.5x5

85% 92.5x5 + 3 (just - felt heavy heavy today and last 1 or 2 were rubbish)

Leg Press - 120x2x15, 130x1x15, 140x1x15

Walking lunges - 20m x2 x12db's

Calf raise - 60x3x15

Tabatas side steps - 4"


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

toad1 said:


> progess seems to be going well. you still uping your lifts buy 2.5kg and 5kg. i'm just about to start wave 2 cycle 3 as you have it. hoping to get around the 5-6rep mark for my final sets this week i was getting a few 10's last week. wave 3 could be difficult as i'm reaching my old maxes again so the next month will be more interesting.
> 
> how do u find the deload weeks i found the first one boring but i realised the vaule of it the week after.


Getting tougher these days, I think especially on Military Press/ Bench Press, I am just managing the 5 reps (cycle 1 seems hardest - ie 3x5 reps).

I'll keep trying to up and when It becomes too hard (maybe next cycle) I'll just up it a tiny amount only or stay the same and change my assistance work around.

I feel I'm working quite hard on my assistance stuff to feel like I'm blitzed.

The delaod week will come as a godsend son I think


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

mill press is probably my toughest lift as well thats the only one i upped as i was suposed to with 2.5kg. i'm doing 5/3/1 for squat and bench 2night ill be unhappy with less than 3 on the squat and i want atleast 5 for the bench. i like keep trying to set new estimated 1RM's.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

have you got a journal toad


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

toad1 said:


> progess seems to be going well. you still uping your lifts buy 2.5kg and 5kg. i'm just about to start wave 2 cycle 3 as you have it. hoping to get around the 5-6rep mark for my final sets this week i was getting a few 10's last week. wave 3 could be difficult as i'm reaching my old maxes again so the next month will be more interesting.
> 
> how do u find the deload weeks i found the first one boring but i realised the vaule of it the week after.


Only the 3rd cycle and you are at your old maxes again?

done something wrong there mate.. Start light, load slow.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

17/02/2010 - Mil Press (Wave 3 cycle 2 )

1RM - 70Kg

70% 50x3

80% 55x3

90% 62.5x3 + 1 (with touch)

DB Press - 30x1x10, 28x1x10, 26x1x10, 20x2x10

CGBP - 50x3x12

Hang/clean - 50x4x10

Lat raises - 7x3x12


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

i keep a journal on another website,



mr.squatrack said:


> Only the 3rd cycle and you are at your old maxes again?
> 
> done something wrong there mate.. Start light, load slow.


i started off at 120 bench, 150 front squat, 102.5 mill press, 212.5 dead. before i started id done more for both the deadlift and bench press but ive nackered my r.c playing rugby so they are down on my pr's.

i'm not actually lifting my old maxes what i should of said was ive passed them with my estimated maxes and i did a couple singles on my last deadlift day and i missed my 5/3/1(wave2 cycle3??) dead and mill press day(wed) hoping to get that in 2night(friday). my actual lifts where bench 115x1+3 and front squat 140x1+4. deads ment to be 190x1 and mill press 92.5 and i might only do the single or tripple as i have a game on sat. i did get a bit gready with the lifts tho bench was upped 7.5kg squat and dead 10kg and mill press 2.5kg doing that properly after i made no gains on my mill press from sep-dec.

hope that makes a bit more sense


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

19/02/10 - Deads day (wave 3 cycle 2)

Old 1RM - 148.5

New 1RM - 152.5

70% 105x3

80% 122.5x3

90% 137.5x3 + 1 (just)

Now its always my grip which goes and I don't think its cause i'm sweaty, I think its cause I have a weak grip  - I may resort to thin gloves (mmmm MJ)

I'm not sure whether there's any point doing other grip work as I'm doing pull ups, BOR etc which is all gripping?

Pull ups - 1x12,10,8 (biceps hammered)

Lat Pull down - 55x1x12 (good stretch)

Ham Curls - 18x3x15

SLDL - 60x4x12

BOR - left out today - time


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

assuming your already using chalk, one problem could be poor knurling on the bar common with cheap bars. Is there another at your gym you could use?

Or mixed grip, if not using already,

Adding in a bit of grip training wouldnt be hard. After doing deads maybe lighten the load a bit and just hold the bar at the top position of a deadlift for as long as poss. Hardly any more setting up effort and needs only take a few mins extra


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers for the advice recc - i guess i was wondering how much extra help doing grip work would add on the same day as your grip fails?

my forearms feel massively pumped after deads and pull ups.

I will try what you've suggested


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

loving the thread mate, im on wave 3 of first cycle, loving it too, do you train 3 days a week?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yes except I'm just off to train now, as I'm going away for a long weekend next weekend.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

21/02/2010 - Bench day - (wave 3 cycle 2)

1RM - 107.5

70% 75x3

80% 85x3

90% 97.5 x3 + 1 with touch

Delighted with that! Was wondering whether to play it safe and go 95 or go for 97.5 (the proper value was 96.75kg).

60x3x12

Incline 24x3x12

Tricep pushdown - 32.5x3x12

BOSAR - 34x3x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm starting to think this program works

Isn't it funny how your whole mood can fluctuate with 1 rep the right way or the wrong way!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

of course it works  standard progression, though wendler has it slowed right down so that stalling is almost impossible!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cool, no pressure then crouchey


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/02/2010 - Squat day (wave 3 cycle 2)

Old 1RM - 105kg

New 1RM - 110Kg

70% 77.5x3

80% 87.5x3

90% 100x3 + 2 (last one a bit poo)

Leg Press - 120x1x15, 130x1x15, 140x2x15

Walking lunges - 20m x2 x12db's

Calf raise - 60x3x15

no time for tabatas - had bodyfat measured instead


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

24/02/2010 - Mil Press (Wave 3 cycle 3 )

1RM - 70Kg

75% 52.5x5

85% 60x3

95% 67.5x1 + 1 +1 poo rep (with touch)

DB Press - 28x2x12, 26x1x10, 22x2x12

CGBP - 55x3x12

Hang/clean - 50x4x10

Lat raises - 9x3x12

Tabatas - 4" bike


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

been meaning to ask but what is tabatas and i take it that bosar is bent over single arm row.

i like how you mix up your asistance weekly, i tend to change mine monthly. like to keep a little track on progress.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

bosar - yes

tabatas - 4-5" cv work

pick a piece of equipment (say bike) - 1" warm up, then 4" 20s flat out and 10s rest - see how far you get (distance).

There's not much planning to the assistance really - I sort of follow the same plan and then mix a bit to stop getting bored.

I start with the same weights as last time and then alter for energy levels etc (I'm trying not to completely frazzle myself with assistance, but sometimes this is harder than others).

I'm off to New York for excessive eating today - back tuesday. That's why I've crammed in the last few sessions.

If there's a gym I may try adn work out properly, otherwise I'll start when I get back as if I hadn't been away.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

19/02/10 - Deads day (wave 3 cycle 2)

1RM - 152.5

75% 115x5

85% 130x3

95% 145x1

Pull ups - 3x10

Ham Curls - 18x3x15

BOR - 60x2x12

BOSAR - 34x2x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

05/03/2010 - Bench (wave 3 cycle 2)

1RM - 107.5

75% 80x5

85% 90x3

95% 102.5x2

70x1x15

Incline DB - 30x3x12, 28x1x12

Narrow UH pull ups - 3x10

Tricep cables - 32.5,3x15

Cable crossover - 15x3x12

Tabatas - 4" rower


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/02/2010 - Squat day (wave 3 cycle 2)

Old 1RM - 105kg

New 1RM - 110Kg

75% 82.5x5

85% 92.5x3

95% 105x1 + 3

50x1x20

Leg Press - 120x4x15,

Walking lunges - 20m x2 x12db's

Calf raise - unable - pulled calf running saturday

Abs - hang leg raise/ plank/ sit up with med ball


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

10/03/10 - Mil Press (wave 4 cycle 2 deload)

1RM - 70kg

30x5, 40x5, 50x5

Side raise - 9x3x12

DB Press - 20x3x15

CGBP - 50x3x8


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

12/03/10 - deads (wave 4 cycle 2 deload)

60x1x10

80x2x10

pull ups - bwx3x10

BOSAR - 30x3x10

cable triceps - 30x2x10 super slow

rev cable crossover - 7.5x3x12


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/3/10 - bench day (wave 4 cycle 2 deload)

45x4

55x5

65x5

incline db's - 24x4x15

cable crossover - 12.5x3x12

BOSAR - 30x3x12

core work - 10"


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

good to see your still making the gains. think i'm being stupid but what is wave and cycle again. is wave the week and cycle the month. although i know get why its not week and month as ive just planed my 5/3/1 out untill august and it stops running in weeks and months next month and i duno if i'm happy with the projected gains well apart from my bench which could be up 20kgs which ill be delighted with.

today i did what i think is wave 3 cycle 3? it's my 3rd time of doing 5/3/1 working reps and next week is deload. 7 seems to be the magic number for me as i often get 7 reps instead of 5 3 or 1 which i find very wierd. like my squat 2day was 7(1+6) and ive no idea how i did so well and my bench was 3(1+2) and my mill pres last week was 7(3+4) which i was stoked with.

and if your interested ive decided to go with 2.5kg up on mill press and 5kg for everything else although this could change cycle to cycle as i think +6 gives me more room for upping the wieght are you sticking with the 2.5kg upper body and 5kg lower body.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

you're not being stupid at all - In fact I am 

I've totally confused myself with friggin waves and cycles 

Recap - wave is how many times through the program, cycle is stage of the wave.

So my last session was bench (15/3/10) and it was deload. It was my third time through (So in fact it is wave 3, cycle 4).

Wave is three times through (I have put up the weight twice from start)

Cycle is 4 as its deload.

Feel free to laugh at will.

Righto, as you were

Cheers Toad


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

17/3/10 - Squat - (wave 3 cycle 4  )

45x5

55x5

65x5

60x1x20

Leg Press - 120x4x15

Walking Lunges - 12dbx3x15m

Weights are going up again friday.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

19/03/2010 - Mil Press - (wave 4 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 70

New 1RM - 72.5

47.25x5

55x5

62.5x4 plus 1 with spot FAIIIIIIIL

My spotter left me hanging for ages before he woke up Grrr

I had a choice as 85% of 72.5Kg is 61.6Kg (last week did 60 so I felt I had to go up to 62.5. I haven't got any smaller weights

DB Sh Press - 22x2x12, 20x1x12, 18x2x12

Side Raises - 8x3x12

CGBP - 50x3x12

Question - Do I do something now, or do I persevere with this wave on new 1RM


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

22/3/10 - Deads - (wave 4, cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 152.5

New 1RM - 157.5

65% 102.5x5

75% 117.5x5

85% 132.5x7 Nailed it 

The addition of a little gay pair of gloves did wonders for the last set (borrowed from a guy doing his 10th set of bicep curls...honest)

Pull ups - 3x10

SLDL - 60x3x15

rev cable flies - 7.5x3x15

delighted with that after I needed a spot on Mil Press and last wave (wave 3, cycle 1) my grip failed.

I was beginning to feel like I ws going to need a 10% drop, but this makes me think theres a bit left


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

24/3/10 - Bench (wave 4 cycle 1)

Old 1RMax - 107.5

New 1 RMax - 110

65% - 72.5x5

75% - 82.5x5

85% - 92.5x5 + 1 with spot for last...big effort and only just!

60x1x12

Incline DB - 30x2x12, 28x1x10

BNPull Up - 3x5 slow

Tabatas - 4" bike


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

OK first day back in the gym after my weird virus nerve thingy.

The day after I trained last week, I woke with pain everywhere. well actually it started in my left groin, right armpit and left elbow. Complete nightmare as it progressed over the day to pain everywhere and then fever.

My temperature was running high for 2 days and I was in bed for 3 with muscle cramps/fatigue. The temp passed and after the third day I felt fine, but I was left with severe weakness in both hands.

The virus seems to have affected my peripheral nerves, worse the more distal you go in the arm.

Now normally I'm pretty skeptical about all this sort of stuff, but I can tell you, it was no joke! I couldn't pick a pen up over the weekend and can only write properly today!

Anyhow, I decided I had to get back in the gym and do something.....


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

02/04/10 - Squat - (wave 4, cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 110

New 1RM - 115Kg

50x1x10 warm up

75x5

85x5

95x5 - I managed it, but needed to go narrower for the last set to shift strain from my hams/ass - it worked.

Walk lunges - 20m x 2 (with 10Kg) - DB's killed my grip (seriously weak still)

Gave up, but hey I managed the main point of the workout so guess that's some success?

I'll rest up untill monday and then try shoulders.

Have lost 8lbs over the week off with virus


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

05/04/2010 - mil press (wave 4 cycle 2)

50x3

57.5x3

65x2 +1 (needed spotter)

40x1x12

DB Press - 22x3x12

CGBP - 50x3x12

dips - 3xbwx10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

07/04/2010 - Deads (wave 4 cycle 2)

New 1RM - 157.5Kg

110x3

125x3

140x3

Still having grip issues (after my weird virusey thing) to add to the fact I find deads grip tough anyway. I used a little bit of dynaband today to aid grip which seemed to help a lot.

Pull Ups - bwx12,8,6 (hard, maybe because I went climbing sunday?)

SLDL - 80x3x10 (used rev grip)

Sit ups and hang leg raises


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Forn all you avid followers of the most boring journal in the world - I'm having a day off gym today. I've got my dad over from Oz and will train tomorrow (fuelled by real ale and curry)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

10/4/10 - Bench (wave 4 cycle 2)

Trained a day late and late in the day!

75x3

85x3

95x3

1x60x15

Incline DB - 30x1x12, 28x1x10, 24x2x12

BOSAR - 38x3x10

cable crossover - 15x3x15


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

02/04/10 - Squat - (wave 4, cycle 2)

Old 1RM - 110

New 1RM - 115Kg

50x1x10 warm up

80*3

92.5*3

102.5*3 - Just and fairly rubbish I think

Walk lunges - 20m x 2 (with 12Kg)

Leg Press - 120x3x12

Calf raises - 60x3x15

bike - 10" warm down

I feel like I'm at about my limit with most of these main lifts. With any luck its just because I've been down with virus and lacking sleep?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

14/4/10 - Mil Press (wave 4 cycle 3)

New 1RM - 72.5

55x5

60x3

67.5x1 (with touch)

This feels like my limit. I've got to the point where I want to cry or possibly wee a little bit, just thinking about my main lifts now!

DB Press - 30x1x8, 28x1x8, 24x1x10, 22x1x10

Dips - bwx18,12,12

Side raises - 8x3x15

CGBP - 50x3x10

Plank/ side plank/ superman


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

16/4/10 - Deads (wave 4 cycle 3)

120x5

132.5x5

150x1

60x3x12 (work on technique and grip)

Pull ups 2x10

BOR 60x3x12

BOSAR 30x2x10


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

it's been a while since i read over your thread. i see your making good progress on your lifts esp since you lost 8lbs from a virus most of which will have prob been muscle. although one thing ive noticed you barely go over the recomended reps. is that through choice or just because of the way you have set your numbers. i think the fact you can make good gains on all four of the lifts is whats good about this program.

ive decided to stop the 5/3/1 ive been doing i managed 4 cycles think ive made some good gains but ive picked up a fair few knocks through out my rugby season and my left side is pretty weak right now so i need time to rest it and there's not much point for me to continue when my right arm is over working on the bench and mill press. just wish i could test again to see how good my gains have been.

but going of the program things aren't that great. i managed 2 reps instead of 1 rep on the bench and added 2.5kg and 1 rep to my front squat which is horid progress for 4months but i think my deadlift and push press have flown up well i hope they have.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Toad, thanks for stopping by sorry to hear you're crocked.

The reason I don't go over is simple - I can't.

I've been missing some lifts as well (may be illness or maybe I'm kind of reaching a plateau).

Things are certainly getting harder, but then they would wouldn't they 

Part of it may be that I need to start getting a better handle on my diet - which I'm trying to do.

I'll keep pushing on, but need to decide at the end of this run through, whether I stick for another month or put the weights up again. I certainly need to think about some fractional plates.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

20/4/10 - Bench (wave 4 cycle 3)

82.5x3

92.5x3

105x1 + 1 with touch

1x60x15

Incline DB - 30x1x12, 28x1x10, 24x2x12

BOR - 60x4x12

cable crossover - 15x3x15


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

definitely looks like you're making progress, sam. keep at it!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

21/04/10 - Squat - (wave 4, cycle 3)

Old 1RM - 110

New 1RM - 115Kg

50x1x10 warm up

85*5

97.5*3

110*1

Walk lunges -15m x 2 (with 12Kg)

Leg Press - 120x5x12

Calf raises - 60x3x15

bike - 10" warm down


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

8Ball said:


> definitely looks like you're making progress, sam. keep at it!


cheers for stopping by :thumb:


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

phys sam said:


> cheers for stopping by :thumb:


i have fun seein people make progress, and hearing about their experiences with routines. I've run 5/3/1 before and had great successes, I like to see that it works for other people too.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

23/4/10 - Mil Press (wave 4 cycle 4)

New 1RM - 72.5

BBx20

40x4x8

DB Press - 28x1x8, 26x1x8, 22x2x8

Dips - bwx18,12

Side raises - 8x2x12

CGBP - 50x3x10

Face Pulls - 15x2x15

1 arm C+P - 22x2x10


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

you should be able to do 1 or 2 extra reps most of the time as even your heaviest lift is 95% of 90% but at the end of the day you still make progress even if you don't or well thats the theory anyway. also i noticed you never stuck to the deload for your mill press any reason for it. another question what warm up reps do you do as that could be a reason why your not getting any extra reps what i do is 40%x5 50%x5 60%x3 of my last lift.

i'm considering combining 5/3/1 with GermanVolumeTraining when i get back in the gym i'm only just about to start my off week/weeks and i'm allready bored and i havn't even missed a gym session yet and i'm considering a 6day split but that depend on a few things.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Good point - guilty as charged toad.

I've decided to retry the same weight again after this deload. With that in mind, I just did any old thing for the deload shoulder day. Same today for back actually.

I'd like to blame lack of progress and extra reps on that, but I think its more likely to do with food intake (quality and quantitiy issues), lack of sleep (chronic) plus being generally a complete pussy 

26/04/2010 - Deads (wave 4, cycle 4) - deload

Deads - 60x10 normal, 60x10 sumo. 2 mins rest.

Repeat x3

Pull ups - 2x10

BOR - 60x3x12

Ham curl cable - 12x10, 16x10, 20x10

BOSAR - 30x2x12

Jog - 5mile after work


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

28/04/2010 - Bench (wave 4 cycle 4) - deload

1RM - 110Kg

55x5, 65x5, 75x5

DB Decline - 26x3x12

CAble crossover - 12x3x15

Dips - 2x15xbw

BOSAR - 36x2x12

30" jog


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

30/04/10 - squat (wave 4 cycle 4) - deload

Squats - 50,60,70x10 DE/ATG

Bulgarian SS - 50x3x10

Calf Raises - 70x3x12

Tabatas - 4" bike


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Due to abject failures during this last run through, I think I may try and do it again with no extra weight added. At least if I can manage with no fails, I've seen improvement!

All comments welcome


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

have you re-tested since you started doing 5/3/1. find out what your actual 1RM's for each lift and see how much progress you have made then just re-set from there and this time stick with it, do the proper deload and warm up for each lift and see how it goes for a month or two. i'm pretty sure in the book it said you shouldn't stall untill ateast 8 cycles and if it still isnt working maybe try something else like a bit of hypertrophy work for a change.

also a bad month or two isnt that bad think about the changes in terms of years. like say you wana bench 15kg more in a year a bad month where you miss 2.5kg isnt going to effect you that much plus 12x2.5 is 30 and my bench hasn't gone up 30kg a year ever, infact id say based on this time last year its more like 10kg and so far my deadlift has only gone up 5kg based on this time last year but i'm about 10kgs lighter and i'm hoping for atleast 15kg more if i can max again sometime soon.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Toad - thanks for the thoughts. I saw what you'd written after I'd got back from the gym.

I started the same cycle I'd just completed - and failed again!?

03/05/2010 - Mil Press - (wave 4 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 72.5

New 1RM - 72.5

47.25x5

55x5

62.5x4

DB Sh Press - 24x3x12,

Side Raises - 9x3x12

CGBP - 60x3x12

Dips - 60x3x10

1 arm C+P = 22x2x10

Well the assistance work seemed a lot easier, but no change with the main lift!


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

i think you should defo consider re-setting and mabye try doing it with your current lifts. so set your mill press at 70kg (62.5x4x0.0333+62.5) and them aim for the amount of reps thats gets your estimate over 70kg. so maybe something like 60kgx8 which gives you an estimated 1RM of 75kg and then baring in mind when you hit 5reps your making progress on the program and when you get 8reps you've just set yourself a new 1RM.

you could also maybe drop the assistance work try eating a bit more food or keep it as maybe your just in a rutt and it will come good or maybe try a few push presses if your doing strict just to get some extra reps out and get the confidence back.

are all the other lifts going good.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Toad thanks for your input I appreciate that!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

05/05/2010 - Deads (wave 4 cycle 1)

102.5x5

117.5x5

132.5x4 no straps

132.5x7 with straps

Pull ups - bwx2x10

BOR - 60x3x12

Ham curl - 20x3x15

Same as last time I ran through this program. I managed 7 reps last time. Used gloves last time, this time used straps. Without I managed 4.

I feel very lethargic at the moment and a bit demotivated.

I reckon I'll carry on through this cycle (3x5) and then make a decision whether to go back before starting again or doing something different.

I'm trying to lose weight at the same time as increasing strength. I'm getting my protein amounts in (just) but cutting carbs a little. I'm going to put my stall down to that and a bit of demotivation at the plateau.


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

losing wieght and gaining strength can be hard but i managed alittle of both doing 5/3/1. i started off by just cutting out carbs after the gym helped going to the gym at 7pm.

2 extra reps on deads is good straps or no straps, i use straps all the time if i didn't id still be deadlifting what i deadlifted 5years ago....or is that 11 total reps if you got 11reps for your deads thats amazing.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

had about a 3-4 minute rest and cry between 4 and 7 rep efforts. Form was absolute poo on the last effort (legs then back). I'll get a vid up of my deads if I can.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, I've been doing the same routine I did last time - all very boring so I've not been posting.

Todays workout - Legs (wave 4 cycle 2)

85x3

95x3

105x3

60x12

Box squat (DB) - 38x3x12

Bulgarian SS - 55x2x10


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello I've been following your journal. I'm starting 5/3/1 next week. What would you say about it?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Hello I've been following your journal. I'm starting 5/3/1 next week. What would you say about it?


Hello mate, thanks for dropping by.

I had a stall ( as you can read on previous pages - probably caused by insufficient cals). In my everlasting quest to be not too fat and get bigger, which seems to evade me and is almost certainly caused by inconsistency and sketchy eating habits.

So I've gone away and a good think about it, and realised I have to eat more 

So I'm trying.

I'm still doing the 5 3 1 program religiously but repeating the last wave. I may even go back one and start from two waves ago (if that makes sense).

I like the program, I just don't like stalling.

My tendency is to eat inadequately and do too much assistance work. All things I'm trying to rectify.

I'll start posting again when I get my head sorted.


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

hope your still hitting the gym hard, tried testing my maxes a last week after doing 3weeks of 10x10's damn i nearly cried. last time i did push press on the 5/3/1 i destroyed 97.5x5 tried to max and i only got 80x1 gutted.

u busted your plateus yet.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

OK I'm resurrecting this thread.

I realise its going to be as boring as the last time I was using it, so I won't start another.

I'm using it as a log.

Since I last posted, I have tried to improve my CV and worked on short breaks of 2-3 mins blast of CV in between sets.

I managed a 10K in 45min again which took some doing (I'd got unfit). I am trying to keep as much CV fitness as possible in between doing 5 3 1 again.

I'm going to try Big and Boring and do less on accessory work.

I'm carrying a minor lumbar niggle (which I'm nursing) and a right knee cartilage wear and tear problem. The knee flares up after football a bit, so I've had a 3 week period off (with snow) and sticking to bike and x trainer for the short bursts.

I'll post my first workout later.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

13/12/2010 - Mil Press - (wave 1 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 72.5

New 1RM - 72.5

47.25x5

55x5

60x5

37.5x2x10, 35x3x10

Side Raises - 9kgx5x10

Circuit of plank/side plank/bridge/superman

Upper back stretches, 3 min Bike hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright Phys.

Ill be popping in here and keeping an eye on things. Doing 5/3/1 myself and enjoying it immensely after Wasting the best part of a year on westside and eating pies.

Best of luck pal.

Feel your pain on the CV. Need to step mine up a touch.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers Mike


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

15/12/10 - Deads (wave 1 cycle 1)

1RM - 150

97.5x5

112.5x5

127.5x5

75x5x10

Pull Ups - bwx4x10

Lat Pull Down - 70x1x10


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

howd you find the high rep deads? they have ruined me!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I did 5x10 with 75Kg, min in between each set

found them fine

although a bit of dizziness after the last two sets 

I am in constant fear of doing myself in on the higher weight stuff (for me). I think its to do with being a physio and treating bad backs all day.

The lower weight stuff is more cardio and grip than anything.

Which is different to Military Press monday, which felt really light for the 50% stuff but last few reps of last few sets were a real struggle (all muscle fatigue)!

Does that make sense?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Subscribed! I've been doing Wendlers for a few months, been playing around with assistance work, but will be going back to bbb at start of next year.

Good luck!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, that makes sense Sam. The high rep shoulder stuff was the same for me. took loads out of me. But at the same time my shoulders blew up like somebody stuck a straw in me.

The deads on the other hand ruin my back. Its been tightening up in an instant recently. Probably need to do some stretching work on it and up my Abb work.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

17/12/10 - Bench (wave 1 cycle 1)

1RM - 115

75x5

85x5

95x5

57.5x5x10

BOSAR - 34x5x10

Planks etc 2x30secs

Should have done 97.5x5 but just felt I wasn't going to make it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

You're a physio mate?

I've been twice now about my back, but I keep forgetting what he tells me is wrong!

It's happened twice now. My lower back, on the left - hurts to bend down and hurts when I left my left leg up / try to reach it. When I go to see the physio he says my seat bone is out of place (I think(, and he has to push it back into place. As I said its happened twice, first time last summer - it was fine when he pushed it back into place. Second time was about a month ago after my last pl compeition, again its fine now he as put it back into place, but I fear it's going to happen again :/

My form is spot on too..

What exactly is going wrong? Any idea?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

He probably thinks you have a sacroiliac joint problem (sometimes called SI subluxations, dernagements, dysfunction etc).

To be honest it could be, but more likely it is either a facet joint or disc strain (based on pain studies of LBP using selective pain blocking of different structures in guys of yur age).

What probably happens is that he measures your pelvic heights (eyeballing and palpating) and finds one is a little higher than the other. Diagnoses SIJ problem and then manipulates.

You get a crunch (air cavitation that makes the pop, increases joint space making joint feel looser and your brain releases some endorphins to reduce pain). Then you move around OK which settles things down a bit, rest up a little and bobs your uncle your OK.

The key is to try and find out why it keeps happening.

Somehow your stressing a structure too much and getting a reaction (pain). You have to find a way of reducing the strain thats causing the problem. The obvious way is to stop what your doing (kind of thing your GP says). The next thing is to change the way you're doing it (technique, trianing methods) and the last way is to work on improving the efficiency of what you're doing (thats where all the various stability, core strength stuff fits in).

I can't really go into the exact nature of what you need to do, because this is all hypothesis (although a good one  ).

If you're ever down this way, then stop in. Otherwise talk to him about how to try and reduce the incidence of this happening. That should be stuff you can do for it. If he can't offer you much advice including rehab methods, then move on for that part of your rehab and find someone who can.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

well you may like to read / listen to some of this guys stuff (real world application of spinal research).

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/back_to_mcgill

http://coaching.uka.org.uk/audio/stuart-mcgill-interview/from-filter/


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

20/12/2010 - Mil Press - (wave 2 cycle 1)

Old 1RM - 72.5

New 1RM - 72.5

50x3

57.5x3

65x2 + 2 (one with touch and one push press)

35x5x10

Side Raises - 9kgx5x10

My boy's Xmas party yesterday so lots of ferrying people around and eating party junk food. No whey protein still. Ordered 2/12 from myprotein.co.uk adn still nothing. Phoned up today and got told no one knows where it is adn its a delivery issue. I can cancel order and reorder but I won't get it before Xmas anyway


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Was wondering if you had any links to basic exercises I can do at home which would help with my problem?

The weather has messed around with deliveries everywhere, there are a lot of pressies I have ordered which won't be in time for xmas  Not good!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

22/12/2010 - Deads (wave 2 cycle 1)

1RM - 150

105x3

127.5x3

142.5x2 + 1

75x5x10

WG Pull Ups- 3x10

Lat pull down - 60x2x10

what an eeeeejut! Just realised I mixed my work out with next weeks (no wonder I struggled). Proves what can happen if you're rushing and not thinking straight!!

I should have pulled 120 adn 135 for the 2nd and 3rd sets (not 127.5 adn 142.5).

No wonder it felt hard.....and I was getting really depressed about it again haha


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

24/12/2010 - Bench (wave 2 cycle 1)

1RM - 110

77.5x3

87.5x3

100x3

57.5x5x10

BOSAR - 32x3x10

Machine Row - 2x10

I was ill all last night and din't eat dinner or breakfast. Went in to work to tidy up emails and make some phone calls. Felt a bit better so thought I'd try to train.

It went OK but I had to try adn swap BOSAR because my head felt it was going to explode (leaning over).


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

phys sam said:


> 24/12/2010 - Bench (wave 2 cycle 1)
> 
> 1RM - 110
> 
> ...


Some good lifting, especially if ur not well! Have a good christmas mate!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

27/12/2010 - Mil Press (wave 3 cycle 1)

52.5x5

60x3

67.27x1 + 2 with a friendly spot

37.5x5x10

9x5x10 side raises

no sleep, rich food, booze, felt strong (although ran out of steam quickly)


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

29/12/2010 - Deads (wave 3 cycle 1)

Still starved of whey  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/myprotein/120778-myprotein-courier-update.html

1rm - 150

112.5x5

127.5x3

142.5x1 + 1

75x5x10

Pull Ups bwx3x10

Lat Pull Down - 60x2x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

31/12/2010 - Bench (wave 3 cycle 1)

I have whey !!!!!

Fueled by myprotein/oats and flax I had a great session 

82.5x5

92.5x3

105x1 + 1 + 1 with a touch

60x5x10

BOSAR - 36x5x10

reverse cables - 10x3x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

02/01/11 - Mil Press (wave 1 cycle 2)

Old 1RM - 72.5Kg

New 1RM - 75Kg

55x5

60x5

62.5x4 +1 with touch up

37.5x5x10

Side Raise - 9x5x10

X-Train 15"


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

05/01/2011 - Deads (wave 1 cycle 2))

Old 1RM - 150

New 1RM - 155

100x5

115x5

132.5x5

80x5x10

Pull Ups - bwx3x10

Lat Pull Down - 65x2x10

Reverse cable flies - 12.5x2x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

09/01/2010 - Away fri-sat - Bench (wave 1 cycle 2)

I've kept the 1RM the same because I cocked up the amounts last wave)

1RM - 115Kg

75x5

85x5

95x5

60x3x8

bosar-36x5x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

10/01/2011 - Deads (wanted to give my delts a rest after chest yesterday)

1RM - 155

107.5x3

125x3

140x3

100x2x10

Pull ups - bwx3x10

LPD - 60x2x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

12.01.11 - Mil Press (wave 2 cycle 2)

1RM - 75Kg

52.5x3

60x3x3

67.5x2 + 1 with assistance

37.5x4x8

9Kgx5x10 side raises

10" X trainer


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

So hows it going pal?? you enjoying 5/3/1?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

yep I like the simplicity and I'm so busy with work and setting up clinics that the short workouts are all I could manage at the moment.

I get to concentrate hard on 3 sets.

I'm really not sure if I'm getting much stronger and I have done things like had no deload week (accident completely forgot).

I'm also contending with no leg training until my meniscal injury sorts itself out. I'm waiting to see if with some gentle rehab and rest I can make it through my ski holiday in March wihtout a knee op.

My age old problem of not eating enough rears its head. I'm trying to get in shakes 3-4 times a day (2 scoops protein) and I'm adding flax seeds and blitzed porridge oats; as well as 4-6 eggs and an evening meal with the wife.

I've put on a smidge of fat so I must be getting more calories in 

Overall I love my training but I struggle with the eating/measuring food thing. I'm also constantly frustrated with how slow progress is (maybe starting at 30 didn't help)?

Whatever happens I'll get on with it and hope that I have a little more time and less stress in the future to prepare more food


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

phys sam said:


> and hope that I have a little more time and less stress in the future to prepare more food


Thats the magic ticket i feel.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

14/1/11 - Trained chest and back light and did cardio

17/1/11 - Cardio and Shoulders/Legs light

I was desperate to try my knee out. Did leg press/High Step Ups - seemed OK

18/1/11 - 3 mile run - knee still OK

I'm going to have a week off (deload relatively). Then start again next week.

The only thing I can't do with my right knee is bend it fully. If it is a stable tear again (which I and the surgeon think) then its calming down and I just have to nurse it till skiing.

I'm so nervous of starting deep squats again (thats what did it, that and combining it with plyometric jumps, when fatigued and doing pauses at the bottom of the squat).


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

19/1/11 - Back/CV

Pull Ups - Bwx3x10

Xtrainer - 5"

BOR - 60x10, 70x10, 75x10

Jog 5"

BOSAR - 30x3x12

row 5"

stretch


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

21/1/2011 - Chest/CV

Bench - 60x12, 80x6, 90x1, 100x2

Incline DB - 30x3x10

Cable cross - 15x2x12

XTrain - 10"

Stretch


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

My problem is diet and always has been. here's my attempt at analysis of todays diet.

Fire away with the constructive criticism


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I've run out of porridge oats (normally I blitz and put in shakes). Hence cheerios lol

4 shakes today (6.30AM, PWO 12.30, 2.30, 11pm) - flax spoonful first and last.

Mid morning (2 burgers/potato) scoffed in 5 mins.

Lunch in cafe - 3 eggs on wholemeal

Tuna Mayo - 1 tin

Chicken Hasina (breast and veg)

Just realised I missed 2 slices of bread and a handful of cashews as well.

...and 5-6 haribo lol


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Diet looks fine to me.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

24/1/2011 - Mil Press (repeat last cycle)

1RM - 75 Kg

50x5

57.5x5

62.5x5

37.5x5x10

side raise - 9kgx5x10

5" tabatas XTrainer


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

26/1/11 - Ill


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

28/1/11 - Bench

75x5

85x5

95x5

60x5x10


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

29/1/11 - football 90"

Stupid mistake - Ill


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

time for loads of food and vits and some rest??


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL - time for work unfortunately.

If I sit still for long enough I get given jobs to do.


----------

